# Body For Life



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Does anybody want to do the Body For Life Challenge with me? Starting January 2nd? 

There's nothing magic to it - just 45 minutes of exercise daily and eating 5-6 small meals a day. You just gotta really go for it!

I've had two friends do it with phenomenal results - one went from a size 12 to a 4 in 12 weeks, the other went from a size 22 to a 14 in 14 weeks. It totally works, I did it for 6 weeks and lost 15 pounds a couple of years ago but kinda fell off the wagon.

You can learn more at www.bodyforlife.com.

Beaux


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been thinking about it. I'm not sure if the timing will be good for me, though. I got my surgery date and will be going under the knife on January 18th. No lifting or straining/pressure/etc for a full 6 weeks. I can still walk, though, so I really am thinking about participating as long as that's enough exercise.


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

OK, I didnt lear a whole lot from thier page.. do you have to buy their foods? Do they suggest what to eat besides the 40/40/20?


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

yay! I'm glad to see someone's interested!

The program was started by a guy, Bill Phillips, that started a supplement company. He's kinda in love with himself (if you didn't notice!), but he also has a great message and has helped alot of people so I can deal with that. The supplements are pushed heavily and if you decide to enter the contest, you have to prove that you bought some. But other than that, no supplements are necessary. My friends that did it both started out taking some of the pills etc but didn't really like them. Plus they can get expensive.

You don't have to eat their foods. The only reason that you might want to is that you have to eat 6 small meals a day. Sometimes I had to leave a meeting at work and sneak in a bar or shake. But there's lots of ways around that. I typically make a fruit smoothie in the morning with orange juice, fresh or frozen fruit, a scoop of protein powder, and flax seed oil. Or I make an omelet with 1 egg and 1 or 2 egg whites and a piece of toast with jam. I think one concept that has really helped me is to always balance a carbohydrate with a protein. That keeps my energy good all day.

Plus on one day a week, you can eat whatever you want! That is so great, it makes the program totally manageable. 

I highly suggest reading The Body for Life book. That will give you just about all the info you need. You can probably find a copy on Freecycle or any bookstore. It can always be found on eBay or half.com cheap! Plus the videos are really inspirational. 

You can also check out www.eatingforlife.com, www.bodychangers.org and www.eas.com. They all refer to this program. Plus if you poke around the websites you can find lots of recipes.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I have this book, got it a few years ago - the day before I fell down a flight of stairs. It got put on the bookshelf and forgotten since I wasn't moving much anyway. It is very inspirational! But it looks to be hard work too.
I'm thinking of joining you, but not sure I'm able to get enough exercise now either. I have two bad knees and some undiagnosed back problems. My book is in a box somewhere, I'll have to dig it out and review.

I'd suggest anyone interested get the book. Amazing results some people get, truely inspiring!

Halo


----------



## Reillybug (Jul 30, 2004)

Dr. Pamela Peeke, of Discovery Health among other things, has just written a Body for Life for Women book, which is quite informative and inspirational. I'm using it now, and it's working quite well. She divides a woman's life up into specific phases and targets diet, exercise, and psychological issues for each age-phase.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Is that the same guy that used to give away I MILLION dollars a year to someone who used his diet plan??


----------

